
Ask HN: Service/library to verify phone numbers - gtirloni
All numbers in my area got an extra digit today. I noticed many apps and websites are now broken and won&#x27;t accept it.<p>How do they know my phone is &quot;invalid&quot; when the same format (99-99-99999-9999) is already used in some areas in my country?
======
taf2
Twilio.com. Have a look at the lookup API

